# Intolerance



## gemini90 (Dec 28, 2015)

????????????????????!

An Eye opener B. Jeyamohan is one of the most influential contemporary, Tamil and Malayalam writer and literary critic from Nagercoil. This is the translation of his article: "Intolerance"



> I learnt the meaning of “Power” when I visited Delhi in 1994 to receive my Sanskriti Samman award and stayed for two days in India International Centre. I did have some familiarities with Information and culture ministries. However, IIC is the place where “Power” is served on a gold plate.
> 
> IIC is located in a peaceful and luxurious bungalow with lawns, high class food and drinks, quietly moving waiters, the butter English spoken without the upper lip moving, lipsticked women gracefully adjusting their hair, the elegant welcome given to the inner circle members with signs and hugs without making any noise!
> 
> ...


----------



## Desmond (Dec 28, 2015)

Good article, but how is this news?


----------



## Flash (Dec 28, 2015)

Jeyamohan is right to the point. National medias can either make or break the image of India.


----------

